# Where and how much to replace guides?



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I have several rods with bad guides. Two of them are ocean striker or something like that. Two are penn spinning rods. Where is a decent cheap place to have guides fixed and how much would they be. I do not care if the wrap or guides match or not just want them functional. The ocean striker conventional rods have some of the flex coat coming loose so thinking they may not be worth fixing. I don't use them a whole bunch, they would mostly be rods for the kids or guests on the boat. Thanks.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

I just took a rod down to Tight Lines on Pace. He did a nice job on some of the other rods I dropped off. I consider the price reasonable. They will give you a rough estimate when you drop the rods off.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

submariner said:


> I just took a rod down to Tight Lines on Pace. He did a nice job on some of the other rods I dropped off. I consider the price reasonable. They will give you a rough estimate when you drop the rods off.


yes, ed is right. he took one of mine last week and you can't tell the difference in the new and the old guides. i asked ed to drop off another one, a penn slammer, and the the guy quoted 8 bucks per guide. good work as far as i can tell.

jack


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Replacing guides is easy if you don't want fancy wraps. You don't really need all of those fancy tools. You can buy guides, thread, finish from Jann's Netcraft, or Mudhole.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

low to mid priced factory rods are not worth paying to have fixed with that said do it yourself and its cheap u can make a makeshift hand wrapper with 2 cardboard boxes and a book for tension on the thread use size d on a thread same color at first its pretty easy


----------



## Jhamilton814 (Mar 28, 2014)

Like they said it's fairly easy but some people don't have time for it and that's why I get a lot of work. If you ever need prices just pm me. I do repair work and custom rods


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I have a buddy with a wrapping table and he has built a couple rods but does not fool with it anymore much. I'm sure he would let me come over and try it. Guess I will start with the PacHawk ocean striker rods since they don't appear to be worth much. Then I can move to the Penn Slammers or take them somewhere depending on my results.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

weedline said:


> low to mid priced factory rods are not worth paying to have fixed with that said do it yourself and its cheap u can make a makeshift hand wrapper with 2 cardboard boxes and a book for tension on the thread use size d on a thread same color at first its pretty easy


unless you get those "low to mid priced factory rods" cheap enough to fix them to factory specs and still pay less. i always look for deals and usually come out ahead.

jack


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

thats fine i have a pile that were given to me from a rod builder he has over 100 but they all sit in storage. people want a fix and find out its cheaper to buy a cheap blank and have it built than a factory rebuild. unless its a favorite rod dad gave u i say bring the builder the rod and ask if he can replicate it. most can u dont even understand how much work it is to strip a blank and reel seat its easier to build 2 rods from scratch than strip 1


----------



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

Need a rod repaired or built? We also build custom rods built to your specifications We can repair >))))°>


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I guess most people are good at it, if they advertise they can do it. Not trying to steer anyone away from another person....But Ken Smith is a very good rod man. He is in Bagdad. As a matter of fact, I looked at a rod repair of his today, he only replaced 1 eye. I could not tell the difference between the factory eyes and his replacement. He "IS" that good. He is very reasonable as well. Just call him and ask what he will charge.... might be worth the phone call.... 850-983-3281.... cell# 615-210-0233...:thumbsup:


----------

